# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bina inşaatı maliyeti arttı

## ozzylive

Bina inşaatı maliyet endeksi, 2011 yılı son çeyreğinde bir önceki döneme göre toplamda yüzde 0,91 arttı. Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu (TüİK), 2011 yılı dördüncü dönem bina inşaatı maliyet endeksini açıkladı. Buna göre, Bina İnşaatı Maliyet Endeksi, Ekim-Kasım-Aralık aylarını kapsayan 2011 yılı dördüncü döneminde, toplamda bir önceki döneme göre yüzde 0,91, bir önceki yılın aynı dönemine göre yüzde 13,79 ve dört dönem ortalamalara göre yüzde 12,41 artış gösterdi. 2011 yılı dördüncü döneminde bir önceki döneme göre işçilik endeksi yüzde 0,46, malzeme endeksi ise yüzde 1,04 arttı.2011 yılı dördüncü döneminde bir önceki yılın aynı dönemine göre işçilik endeksi yüzde 6,24, malzeme endeksi yüzde 16,13 artış kaydetti.

----------

